# Priority definition



## Hien (Dec 7, 2019)

Thanh from Springwater orchids sent me a package using priority mail early this week.
He got it in the post office in Florida early at 9:50am Wednesday Dec 4th.
The post office tracking said they will deliver it by 8:00pm Monday Dec 9th.
How could the post office call their service priority mail (2,3 days).
clearly by Saturday , they already in the 4th day. by Monday , it is day number 6.
Even I subtract the Sunday, it is still too long for them to boast it as a special service.
This is no different than normal mail, yet they charge the customer for a special shipping.
The heat pack is 72 hrs, when the post office behaves this way, the heat pack becomes ineffective.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Dec 7, 2019)

probably got routed to the wrong sorting facility..as the post office will tell you, priority is not a guaranteed service..either way, its faster than first class..if he had sent it first class , it would have taken 10 days...and would HAVE BEEN GUARANTEED TO BE CRUSHED


----------



## tomkalina (Dec 7, 2019)

It's one of the reasons we only ship USPS Priority Mail packages on Monday or Tuesday, never later in the week.


----------



## Hien (Dec 7, 2019)

tomkalina said:


> It's one of the reasons we only ship USPS Priority Mail packages on Monday or Tuesday, never later in the week.


thanks, i will keep that in mind in request seller to ship on Monday/Tuesday from now on. (In this case I think the Florida USPS is slacking, because I sent many priority packages from NJ to my sister in SC at noon on Saturday, it would get to the destination at noon the following Monday)


----------



## Hien (Dec 7, 2019)

ehanes7612 said:


> probably got routed to the wrong sorting facility..as the post office will tell you, priority is not a guaranteed service..either way, its faster than first class..if he had sent it first class , it would have taken 10 days...and would HAVE BEEN GUARANTEED TO BE CRUSHED


 10 days ! eek!


----------



## ehanes7612 (Dec 7, 2019)

I always ship on saturday..the sorting facilities are open 24/7 and if there is a problem on routing (usually on the destination end) it has six business days to work itself out.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Dec 7, 2019)

Hien said:


> thanks, i will keep that in mind in request seller to ship on Monday/Tuesday from now on. (In this case I think the Florida USPS is slacking, because I sent many priority packages from NJ to my sister in SC at noon on Saturday, it would get to the destination at noon the following Monday)



check your tracking info (but do this on the USPS website)... it tells you exactly where the package went and how long it stayed there...usually the problems occur in the sorting at the destination ..oftentimes, sorting at the destination is accidentally routed to a sorting facility in the same state but furtehr away..delaying the package by two or three days

this occurs more frequently during holidays and during colder weather


----------



## abax (Dec 7, 2019)

I always try to have my orchids shipped FedEx two
day if the seller doesn't object. It's more expensive,
but I do get my plants delivered to my door and on
time. For me the extra cost is worth it.


----------



## bullsie (Dec 8, 2019)

Years ago I sent a priority - at the time had to pay extra for tracking - with tracking. Mailed first week of October, arrived week before Christmas. Where it was all that time I have no idea and worse, neither did the post office!


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 9, 2019)

why do you have such a shitty mail service in the US?


----------



## abax (Dec 9, 2019)

Ozpaph, I have no idea. I think the distribution
centers have something to do with it. They're
scattered all over the place and packages seem
to visit each one for a day or two...just for fun,
you know.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Dec 10, 2019)

Ozpaph said:


> why do you have such a shitty mail service in the US?



any look at a population map of Australia versus the US would answer that question, and from what I hear, Australia Post has lots of problems itself...and lot of the US gets a lot of snow during the winter

95 % of my packages (I order a lot of stuff and send things out on a regular basis) are delivered on time or sooner ...the other 5 % are delayed by a day or two ...only once has a pacakge been lost for a couple months and that was due to a old address supplied by the buyer...so it sat at the old address for awhile. Usually, if there are delays , it's because of snow.

For the most part delivery service is pretty good and pretty reliable...we just like to complain a lot


----------



## Ray (Dec 10, 2019)

Ozpaph said:


> why do you have such a shitty mail service in the US?


I think threads like this one give a bad impression, as all you ever see are when folks have issues.

The USPS handles an average of about 485 million pieces of mail a day - that's more than 5600 PER SECOND. With that volume, occasionally "**** happens" and people complain about it, but you never hear any comment when the service runs smoothly.

Go to work at a car dealership. All you see are cars that need repairs, and that "tells" you they suck. You don't see the thousands that are fine...

Personally, I think the USPS does a damned good job.


----------



## Guldal (Dec 10, 2019)

ehanes7612 said:


> For the most part delivery service is pretty good and pretty reliable...we just like to complain a lot



It seems to be a common feature of human cognition to remember and even dwell upon the 0,001-1% of occurences that go wrong rather than on the other 99% or 99,999%.

And á pro pos the subject of delivery: Try to ask women with children, how many times during their pregnancy(/ies) they were told horror stories of labour and childbirth. Their answers about the inumerable times such stories were told are more often than not quite astounding - and then imagine you yourself being a primipara with all the natural uncertainty and sometimes anxiousnes, that follows!


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 10, 2019)

Ahhh, so this is mostly whinging................


----------



## ehanes7612 (Dec 10, 2019)

yeah, but it sucks when it does happen


----------



## Hien (Dec 11, 2019)

Ozpaph said:


> Ahhh, so this is mostly whinging................


well actually, the Postal service should not give the impression that the buyer get a Honda Civic type R and give him or her the LX model.


----------



## Hien (Dec 11, 2019)

ehanes7612 said:


> any look at a population map of Australia versus the US would answer that question, and from what I hear, Australia Post has lots of problems itself...and lot of the US gets a lot of snow during the winter
> 
> 95 % of my packages (I order a lot of stuff and send things out on a regular basis) are delivered on time or sooner ...the other 5 % are delayed by a day or two ...only once has a pacakge been lost for a couple months and that was due to a old address supplied by the buyer...so it sat at the old address for awhile. Usually, if there are delays , it's because of snow.
> 
> For the most part delivery service is pretty good and pretty reliable...we just like to complain a lot


 Something about Florida though.
I notice the ones that were shipped from that state (even from different vendors) have problems the majorities of the time. 
-not key the package in (check the number, and nothing shows up)
-not process the package (sit in the same facility for days, see no movement)
-extra days


----------



## ehanes7612 (Dec 11, 2019)

"Something about Florida" ...how many times have I heard that for other bad things


----------



## Ray (Dec 12, 2019)

Yep. A fun party game is to Google "Florida Man" followed by your birthday.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Dec 12, 2019)

lol


----------



## ehanes7612 (Dec 12, 2019)

lol


----------

